# She's giving birth *My wittle boy at 4 weeks!*



## la_marÃ©e_haute

The mama of my two first ratty boys is giving birth as I speak! So far (and she ain't finished)... 16!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock:

I am soooooo excited! The breeder who I will be getting them from is letting me have first dibs, too! I guess I'll have many bubs to choose from!  (Oh and the parents are Mink Standards, I think, and the dad is veeeery squishy which excites me! Haha. I forget the other details of their lines right now because I'm so thrilled. )

I look forward to sharing pics when my boys are at least more than a day old (lol), and then more pics and also stories will be to come when they're with me.   - I'll update this thread whenever I can.

I'm Laura, by the way! I haven't introduced myself until now just because I have been anticipating this birth and I thought this would be a better time than ever. As I said, these will be my first rats, but don't fret! I know all there is to know, I have been researching for almost 2 years now. I am more than ready. I will be doing everything I can within my means to keep them happy, healthy and loved. 

Laura
(Cross-posted at some other rodent forums)


----------



## kaylaface

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!!*

Yay! I'm so excited for you! Get pictures!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!!*

Ya get picture i cant wait to so them! Thats Awsome!


----------



## rat_ratscal

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!!*

hooray for cute baby rats! watcha gonna name them?


----------



## la_marÃ©e_haute

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks guys! 



> watcha gonna name them?


Not sure! I have a huge list of boy names somewhere, lol, but I think I'll meet my ratties before making any decisions. 

Pictures should come soon! They're 15 hours old at the moment and sleeping (that's what I'd guess since it's 10 in the morning), so I'm sure the breeder may wait a little while until disturbing the new troops.


----------



## la_marÃ©e_haute

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!!*

17 bubs!!!!!  Let's hope mama doesn't cull any. Send good luck vibes!










(Looks like there are ruby and black-eyed rats by the way! I'm hoping that I can get one of each! )


----------



## Kimmiekins

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated with first pic*

Aww, what cute pinkies!!


----------



## rat_ratscal

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated with first pic*

i want them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trika

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated with first pic*

awwwww!!!!!


----------



## renay

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated with first pic*

i adore pinkies, good luck, and congrats on your new children lol  
PS i noticed your login name is in french... are you from quebec to? it would be nice not to be alone here anymore haha.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated with first pic*

Awwww so cute! I want them!


----------



## Hippy

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated with first pic*

Look at those milk bands!
Your momma is doing a good job!


----------



## la_marÃ©e_haute

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated with first pic*

Hi everybody! No second pic yet, but I have an update. ALL 17 bubs are doing fantastic! All big and fat with milk tummies. Mama is feeding around the clock apparently.  



> PS i noticed your login name is in french... are you from quebec to?


Nope, I'm from France. Well... I live in Australia at the moment. I grew up in France and am half French. Geez, I should have just said that I'm Franco-Australienne. Lol.


----------



## madeittothemoon

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated with first pic*

Aww, they're adorable!


----------



## twitch

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated with first pic*

i'm glad to hear everyone is doing well. you should try to get new pictures up soon. they change and grow so fast


----------



## la_marÃ©e_haute

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated with first pic*

Honestly I myself am really really itching for another photo of the bubs! They'd have some peach fuzz now, I'd say! But I'm not going to annoy the breeder... I've already done enough of that. Lol. She said she'd give me some pic updation when their coats come in.

It seems as though there are 11 boys that I will be able to choose from, by the way!!!! It's not totally confirmed, but the boys definitely out-way the girls.


----------



## daisy184

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated with first pic*

AHHHHH If only we had rattiecam... 24hour live streaming....


----------



## la_marÃ©e_haute

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated with first pic*

Eeeeee! Day 7! 9 girls and 8 boys (the breeder was way off, LOL) and they're all very fat and healthy for their age. There are some barebacks in there too which is a bonus! Whoo-hoo.


----------



## la_marÃ©e_haute

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated again - day 7*

Message from the breeder: 



> Some have spots and mm saddles, then there are a few who look bareback but I will know for sure in a few more days. Oh and it appears that most of the boys have the least markings. Give us a few more days and I'll get some individual shots of them as their coats should be in and we should be able to tell them apart from there on.


----------



## Phobie

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated again - day 7*

Is it silly of me to ask what a 'bareback' is?


----------



## rat_ratscal

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated again - day 7*

i agree with phobie 

nevermind....


----------



## A1APassion

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated again - day 7*

bareback is a marked rat that is minus the typical stripe you see on the hoodeds. here is a picture of a bareback rat (not mine, just a random google image search)










& here is a very easy to read site that helps you identify various markings
http://www.ratspacnw.org/bicolors.htm


----------



## Phobie

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated again - day 7*

Oh wow how stunning!


----------



## magickat

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated again - day 7*

Awwwwww... Precious. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## rat_ratscal

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated again - day 7*

i know what a babreback is already, i didnt back then 

ozzy is a bareback


----------



## rat_ratscal

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated again - day 7*

these are the best pics i have of ozzy's colouring


----------



## la_marÃ©e_haute

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated again - day 7*

Eyes are open! All 17 bubs are doing great! There are some doves and minks. Pictures of the boys:




























































I fell in love automatically with boy number one because... he's just adorable, and also number 5 because look at those markings! Eeee! 

I can't choose now though. Not for sure. But those ratties are in my top 2. :wink:


----------



## rat_ratscal

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated - day 16 pics**

i fell in love with all of them, including the last few...


----------



## rat_ratscal

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated - day 16 pics**

which ones are you taking?
1, 7, 8, 4 and 5????????????


----------



## nepenthes

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated - day 16 pics**

What kind of markings are the "speckled"/hooded ratties?


----------



## glindella

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated - day 16 pics**

I could be wrong, but it looks like a mix if mismarked hooded and barebacks


----------



## la_marÃ©e_haute

8O 










I can't handle all of that cute!!!!!! 

To quote the breeder: "I was cleaning cages yesterday and when I got to the bubs cage this fellow was sound asleep in his feed dish. He didn't wake even when I picked up the dish so I put it down on the desk and grabbed my camera as I thought it was just too precious to miss this photo op."


----------



## Phobie

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated - day 16 pics**

Oh my gosh, cutest thing EVER.

EVER EVER!


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr

*Re: She's giving birth!!!!!!!!! *Updated - day 16 pics**

that is toooo much cuteness!!!

<faints from cute overload>


----------



## Dusk

*Re: She's giving birth *Presenting the cutest picture E*

AHHH!! THAT IS THE CUTEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!


----------



## sweet_dreams91

*Re: She's giving birth *Presenting the cutest picture E*

WOW. BACKED.


----------



## dragonegg

*Re: She's giving birth *Presenting the cutest picture E*

They're so beautiful! I'd take them all!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

*Re: She's giving birth *Presenting the cutest picture E*

*squee* that picture is sooooooooo cute, i actually squeed out loud and my bf looked at me and i showed him and he smiled


----------



## la_marÃ©e_haute

*Re: She's giving birth *Presenting the cutest picture E*

Here are some new pictures:



> Some more update pics of the bubs.
> 
> fresh food pile on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm I found a quiet spot to have a nibble on some carrot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and PD, here is your boy. He's way more interested in cuddles than he is in fighting for food


Isn't he adorable?? He is number 5 with the awesome markings. He's reserved for me and I couldn't be happier about it. He is a real little character apparently. My second lad hasn't been picked out yet.


----------



## rat_ratscal

the second one should be the one in th food dish, unless that's number 5


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

i agree with ^


----------



## Berks

Thats beyond cuteness!!!!!!!! that just makes your heart melt, freakin adorable


----------



## pooky

*SQWEELING* and i thought my full grown rats were cute!


----------



## twilight

[align=center]Wow! *dies from cuteness* [/align]


----------



## la_marÃ©e_haute

rat_rascal: That's a female.

Hi everyone, my rats arrive on the 2nd. They have been delayed because of the craziness of Xmas. I cant wait until they come. My second boy has been picked out for me. I get new pics soon, just to hold me over.


----------



## rat_ratscal

yay, i cant wait for pictures!!!!


----------



## Squeak

rat_ratscal said:


> yay, i cant wait for pictures!!!!


Neither can I!

The first boy you chose with the awesome markings is SO cute!


----------



## stojio

sickeningly cute....


----------



## rattieluver

Congrats, they're so cute! Sounds like you've been waiting a while for these little guys. From the looks of it their going to be very happy with you, goodluck!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

gotta get 1 , 6 , n 7 lol


----------



## Nenn

awww I want em all! The picture of the sleeping one in the pink dish is aaaaaaaaaaaaaadorable


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

i aggree nenn


----------



## rattieluver

They are too sweet! Btw, congrats! Your a mommie!


----------



## NejiTheWorld

*So beautiful*

There so cute,
I love the colouring it's simply gorgeous


----------



## RatEmporiumToronto

Oh. My. Goodness. huge litter!!!  enjoy!


----------

